

Careerpal explainer [video] - careerpal

does the explainer video get the message across in a clear &amp; concise manner? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;801PlkcFhp8
======
pedalpete
Clickable
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=801PlkcFhp8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=801PlkcFhp8&feature=youtu.be)

Wow, it's so loud! As an explainer video, it's fine. You get the point across
of what you're doing.

